
Spammers Abusing Trust in US .Gov Domains - Khol
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/03/spammers-abusing-trust-in-us-gov-domains/
======
Someone1234
Bit.ly could follow the links, see if they redirect, and if they do then don't
flag them as ".gov" if they don't terminate on a ".gov" site.

Ultimately however it would be better to eliminate these insecure redirects
because even without bit.ly spammers can use .gov websites to make their link
seem more legitimate.

~~~
duskwuff
Or a step further: don't use the usa.gov URLs for any link that appears to
contain an embedded URL (e.g, contains "[http://"](http://") or
"[https://"](https://")).

------
nateabele
This is clearly a public safety issue. Private industry should set up a
licensing board that regulates government use of technology, contingent on
some demonstration of competence.

